
Great Google Exodus of 2017 - kushti
https://everipedia.org/wiki/the-great-google-exodus-of-2017-exodus2017/
======
curtisblaine
We shouldn't post articles from everipedia, though. Almost no peer review and
aggressive tactics to "milk" controversial topics (just look at Mahbod's
Facebook feed) = no credibility.

------
WikipediasBad
Interesting article. The african american screenshot when searching "american
inventors" is particularly clear as daylight there's an agenda. Wow.

~~~
flukus
Wow. I was thinking it could have been black history month or something that
skewed the results, but I just googled it (from Australia, so it's not just
domestic) and got the same results. Around page 4 the numbers reached parity.
Even if history wasn't as brutal to African Americans you'd only expect them
to reach 10%-20% on a list like that.

